# شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة



## ginajoojoo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شريط ريشة طايرة لفريق سانت دميانة
الشريط مرفوع على جزئين ودا اللينك
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4354981/994be508/__sharing.html

ودى ترنيمة منفرده من الشريط "بطريقة لحن غولغثا"
ترنيمة حزن جراح وصراخ ودموع "من شريط ريشة طايرة" 

وجارى رفع الترانيم منفصلة عشان تكون اسهل فى التحميل
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Tabitha (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*

*ربنا يعوضك يا جينا يا قمر *


----------



## tina_tina (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*

ميرسى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
الترانيم حلوة مع انها من مدة بس بجد جميلة
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## oesi no (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*

الف شكر ياباشا وفى انتظار الترانيم كل واحدة لوحدها 
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*



Anestas!a قال:


> *ربنا يعوضك يا جينا يا قمر *



ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى اناسطاسيا على مرورك وتشجيعك الغالى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*



tina_tina قال:


> ميرسى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> الترانيم حلوة مع انها من مدة بس بجد جميلة
> شكرا لتعبك



ميرسى يا تينا على مرورك الجميل
هو الشريط قديم فعلا بس مالقتهوش فى منتدانا قلت اجيبه
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*



oesi_no قال:


> الف شكر ياباشا وفى انتظار الترانيم كل واحدة لوحدها
> سلام ونعمة ​



ميرسى يا جورج باشا .. على طول انت كده منور فى موضوعاتى ومشجعنى..وقريب باذن ربنا ترانيم الشريط منفصلة هاتكون موجوده فى نفس الموضوع
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## jero (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*

* انا متشكر اوى يا جينا بجد على الشريط الجميل دة انا كان نفسى اجيبة من زمان ربنا يعوضك وفى الانتظار الاكتر من الترانيم الرائعة​*


----------



## نشات جيد (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*

ربنا يحفظ عليكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*

ميرسى يا جنجونة يا قمر​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*



jero قال:


> * انا متشكر اوى يا جينا بجد على الشريط الجميل دة انا كان نفسى اجيبة من زمان ربنا يعوضك وفى الانتظار الاكتر من الترانيم الرائعة​*



العفو يا جيرو ..ونشكر ربنا انك لقيت الشريط عندنا
ميرسى على مرورك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*



نشات جيد قال:


> ربنا يحفظ عليكم



ميرسى يا نشأت على مرورك
وربنا يحافظ عليك انت كمان​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى يا جنجونة يا قمر​



ميرسى يا قمر ..على طول كده منورانى
وركزى بقى على جنجونة عشان اسم الدلع ده غالى عليا جدا  :yahoo:​


----------



## smsmh1704 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط "ريشة طايرة" لفريق سانت دميانة*

الله يعوضك شكرا


----------

